# Has anybody been using the 6D wireless function for live view to a tablet?



## JerryBruck (Jan 24, 2013)

I just started this thread in the "EOS Bodies -- for Photographs" department. Since this topic is of at least as much interest for videographers, I hope any of you with info will join the conversation over there.


----------

